# Qauntum from germany....



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi folks,glad that we finally got our own corner here on the site.
Just want to show you my mostly stock 87 Passat 32b sedan.
it has the standard 90 hp 1.8 litre gas engine.
Only extra is AC and PS.Nothing else








I had a lucky hand buying it unseen off of ebay.de 
It is almost rustfree,just the pass. door starts to bubble now.
I´m not really digging the colour,but,WTF is a good base coat to lay new colour on....








i had the 16´s on for a few weeks,but not liking the hard drive,any ant hits through the car with those....
















...and YES those are NEW marker lenses.......


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Qauntum from germany.... (eurojettanut)*

Looks great! Those bumpers are pristine.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Qauntum from germany.... (VW Nevada)*

front is an nos early santana one,rear is a bit hacked later model.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

lower that b!tch


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*

it is already 40mm lower !
got brand new H&R springs in....


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DjarumSplasher* »_lower that b!tch *more*


there i fixed it... lol


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*

You are right - needs a new colour!


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

paint is all over in pretty good shape,so i will leave it like that for a while...


----------

